
'I hate them': Locals reportedly frustrated with Alphabet's self-driving cars - remote_phone
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/08/28/locals-reportedly-frustrated-with-alphabets-waymo-self-driving-cars.html
======
rachelbythebay
Apple’s self driving Lexus SUV is like watching a toddler drive. It does odd
things and you just know it’ll take longer than normal. I just started
expecting the worst when dealing with it, and that strategy has been working
well so far.

------
jasonvorhe
> More than a dozen locals told The Information they they hated the cars,
> which often struggle to cross a T-intersection near the company's office.

More than a dozen. In a year of testing.

Pretty good result, if I may say.

------
sunstone
Yes and I'm pretty sure the horse riding public was not fond of the new
fangled horseless carriages when they started showing up on the streets
either.

